# Was ist besser?Viel Rein-wenig Raus oder wenig Rein-viel Raus



## herethic (27. Dezember 2009)

Hi,
ich diskutiere seit gestern mit einem Kumpel welches Belüftungssystem besser ist:
Er meint viel Luft rein und wenig Luft raus
Ich meine wenig Luft rein viel Luft raus


Er stütz seine Aussage darauf ,dass das Raven und das Lian PC-P80 diese Prinzip verwenden und die ja gut sein sollen und viel(Kühle)Frischluft die Komponenten besser Kühle.

Ich stütze meine Aussage darauf,dass Coolermaster,Aplus und viel mehr Hersteller dieses Prinzip verwenden(und das ist nunmal die Mehrheit),ausserdem Ensteht durch den Effekt ein Unterdruck der besser Kühlt.Des weiteren ist die wahrscheinlichkeit das ein Hitzestau entsteht bei seinem Prinzip höher.


Wer hat recht?


----------



## True Monkey (27. Dezember 2009)

Kurz beantwortet .......wenig rein viel raus 

Um Unterdruck zu erzeugen 

Bei Überdruck brauchen sich die Lüfter nicht die Arbeit zu machen die Luft aus dem gesamten Case anzusaugen da ja immer genug direkt vor den Lüftern vorhanden ist .....bei Unterdruck sieht die Sache ganz anders aus da die Lüfter gezwungen werden sich die herauszubeförderne Luft zusammen zu suchen.

Kann man sich selber anschauen wenn man ein Seitenfenster hat und farbigen Rauch durchs Case ziehen läßt.


----------



## moddingfreaX (27. Dezember 2009)

Prinzipiell ist es am besten wenn alle Lüfter gleichviel rein als auch raus pusten.
Andernfalls wäre es besser, mehr Luft raus zu ziehen (Lüfter hinter der CPU stärker) als reinzublasen.
Wenn mehr Luft reinkommt, als raus geht, heizt sich diese auf. Eine Art "Luftstau" entsteht und das ganze Gehäuse heizt sich auf.
Wenn der Hintere mehr rauszieht entsteht eine Art "unterdruck" sodass durch alle Öffnungen im Gehäuse automatisch mehr frische Luft einströmen lässt.

Beim Raven ist es so, dass warme Luft nach oben steigt und sich somit automatisch am Gehäuse-Top sammeln. Demnach hat es keine Einwirkung auf die Kühlung. Besser wäre es natürlich wenn on Top ebenfalls 3 Lüfter wären, nur kommt hier nochmal der finanzielle Aspekt dazu.


----------



## jenzy (27. Dezember 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Kann man sich selber anschauen wenn man ein Seitenfenster hat und farbigen Rauch durchs Case ziehen läßt.



an das habe Ich auch schon gedacht  bloß wie bekommt man farbigen Rauch


----------



## fac3l3ss (27. Dezember 2009)

jenzy schrieb:


> an das habe Ich auch schon gedacht  bloß wie bekommt man farbigen Rauch


YouTube - Eine einfache Rauchbombe bauen
Naja...


> ...plastik oder PVC anzündet wird Salzsäure freigesetzt...


----------



## jenzy (27. Dezember 2009)

ist das nicht schädlich für die Hardware? wollte mal meinen Luftstrom im case sehen und eventuell korregieren


----------



## Gast XXXX (27. Dezember 2009)

Nö, selbst die Redaktion hatte schon so einen Test durchgeführt.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DvAmTmWfhvQ&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DvAmTmWfhvQ&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


----------



## herethic (27. Dezember 2009)

Warum zieht sich das Case beim Unterdruck eigentlich nicht zusammen bzw. platzt beim Überdruck?


----------



## fac3l3ss (27. Dezember 2009)

thrian schrieb:


> Warum zieht sich das Case beim Unterdruck eigentlich nicht zusammen bzw. platzt beim Überdruck?


Weil es undicht ist/zuwenig Unterdruck


----------



## moddingfreaX (27. Dezember 2009)

Haha. War das jetzt Ernst gemeint? 
1. Das Gehäuse ist ja nicht komplett abgedichtet und es kommt noch von vielen anderen Öffnungen Luft rein. Dieser Unterdruck ist somit nur minimal. 
2. Jedes Gehäuse ist aus Metall und somit schon sehr stabil.


----------



## >ExX< (27. Dezember 2009)

Also wie ModdingfreaX schon gesagt hat,viel rein, viel raus ist am besten.
Und selbst wenn man ein Gehäuse aus Pappe hätte, würde es nicht kaputt gehen durch den Unterdruck


----------



## Jakob (27. Dezember 2009)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Also wie ModdingfreaX schon gesagt hat,viel rein, viel raus ist am besten.
> Und selbst wenn man ein Gehäuse aus Pappe hätte, würde es nicht kaputt gehen durch den Unterdruck



Was sagt ihr da? Seht euch doch mal das Iphone an. Das braucht gar keinen Lüfter/Unterdruck um zu explodieren. Und ihr sagt ein Case kann nicht explodieren? )


----------



## jenzy (27. Dezember 2009)

explodiert ist garkein Iphone hat ja kein sprengstoff unterm Cover


----------



## Jakob (27. Dezember 2009)

jenzy schrieb:


> explodiert ist garkein Iphone hat ja kein sprengstoff unterm Cover



Aber ein Ipod Touch wenn ich mich nicht täusche.


----------



## netheral (27. Dezember 2009)

Hmmm, bei der Belüftung scheiden sich wohl die Geister: Ich würde jedoch auch gleich viel rein wie raus sagen.

Unterdruck führt zu starkem Verstauben, da auch Luft aus Ritzen ohne Staubfilter gezogen wird.
Überdruck führt zu Hotspots.

Jedoch ist ein abgeglichener Input sowie Output schwer zu erreichen, da man Komponenten die das NT jetzt von den Drehzahlen nicht immer einschätzen kann.

Btw: Der Unterdruck/Überdruck ist so minimal, dass da wohl nix explodieren kann.  Da müsste die Kraft wohl mind. 100 Mal höher sein. Die 0.0000001 Bar oder was auch immer da an Druckunterschied durch Lüfter geschehen... Bevor da auch nur ernsthaft ein Überdruck entstehen kann, zieht die Luft selbst durch den reinblasenden Lüfter wieder Leine.


----------



## Kezu (27. Dezember 2009)

mehr rein als raus find ich besser durch den überdruck kommt weniger staub in das gehäuse


----------



## Kaspar (29. Dezember 2009)

ich finde mehr rein als raus ebenfalls am besten und nur weil da nen bischen staubrein kommt naja man kann den pc ja auch ma putzen.





Kezu schrieb:


> mehr rein als raus find ich besser durch den überdruck kommt weniger staub in das gehäuse



evtl einfach die lüfter drehzahl verringern dann zieht er auch weniger luft an und somit weniger staub


----------



## emperator (30. Dezember 2009)

Kaspar schrieb:


> evtl einfach die lüfter drehzahl verringern dann zieht er auch weniger luft an und somit weniger staub



Oder den Lüfter abschalten, dann kommt garkeiner mehr rein 

Ich bevorzuge auch mehr rein als raus, den die Mehrluft sucht sich schon einen Weg nach draussen^^


----------



## esszett (30. Dezember 2009)

rein = raus...

denn: luft geht den weg des geringsten widerstandes...

wenn das gehaeuse nicht ziemlich gut abgedichtet und wirklich nur noch an den stellen mit luftdurchlaessen versehen ist, die dem kuehlkonzept zutraeglich sind (bei "unterdruck" unten, bei "ueberdruck" oben), wird der luefter immer die luft ziehen, die ihn am einfachsten erreicht  bzw. dahin druecken, wo sie am einfachsten entweicht - und das ist in den wenigsten faellen einer brauchbaren systemtemperatur zutraeglich... so kann es bspw. passieren, dass der hinten angebrachte, rausblasende luefter die luft nicht etwa aus dem gehaeuse zieht und nach drauszen blaest, sondern durch offene lueftungsschlitze am heck des gehaeuses von drauszen reinzieht und sofort wieder rausblaest, ohne auch nur eine komponente gekuehlt zu haben...

in manchen gehaeusen mit einer durchgehenden mesh-front dachte ich immer, dass ein "unterdruck"-aufbau am leisesten und effektivsten waer, aber letztlich wurde in einem versuch alles waermer und damit auch lauter, weil die noch vorhandenen luefter mehr zu tun hatten, um die gleiche temperatur zu halten...

grueSZe


----------



## BlackBaCEx (1. Januar 2010)

Hab da nochmal ne Frage: Hab das Nzxt Guardian 921, wo leider 'nur' 3 Lüfter verbaut werden können... Wäre es da besser, wenn 2 Lüfter raus und nur einer rein blasen würde? Welcher sollte rein blasen? Die Lüfter sitzen vorne, am Seitenfenster und hinten.

Danke


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (1. Januar 2010)

Ein Überdruck im Gehäuse (mehr "rein" als "raus") erzeugt einen Hitzestau. Ein Unterdruck im Gehäuse (mehr "raus" als "rein") saugt angestaute warme Luft ab. Fazit: Die Variante, in der mehr Lüfter absaugend angebracht sind, ist bei langer Betriebsdauer des Rechners (und erst recht bei OC), die Beste.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackBaCEx (1. Januar 2010)

Alles klar, danke


----------



## Jason22 (2. Januar 2010)

Was machst die Luft eg wenn das Case offen ist?


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (2. Januar 2010)

Jason22 schrieb:


> Was machst die Luft eg wenn das Case offen ist?



die luft im case wird zumindest bei mir kühler, weil ich nen silent rechner habe und wenig luft zirkuliert... dafür steigen cpu und graka temperaturen, weil der airflow die kühler nicht mehr unterstützt.
ist von rechner zu rechner verschieden...generell ist's aber gefährlich, wenn man haustiere [und kleine kinder ] hat oder einfach mal mitm fuss in den rechner kommt .


----------



## True Monkey (2. Januar 2010)

Jason22 schrieb:


> Was machst die Luft eg wenn das Case offen ist?


 
Schlecht zirkulieren 

Bei einem eingebauten Sli oder Cf Gespann merkt man sofort wenn das Seitenteil geöffnet ist da die Temps der Grakas gleich um 10° ansteigen.

Sofern bei geschlossenen Case einen guter Airflow vorhanden ist.


----------



## herethic (2. Januar 2010)

Ist ein Seitenlüfter jetzt nur für die Kühlung(also Staub lassen wir mal aussen vor)besser oder schlechter als keiner?
Den Seitenlüfter soll ja für schlechteren Airflow sorgen allerdings geht dann ja mehr raus als rein...


----------

